# Dog advice needed for France.



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

After the untimely loss of Bramble, we are trialling a lovely and friendly rescue dog. She's a Staffordshire/Whippet cross. Does anyone know if this is regarded as a dangerous dog in France, she certainly isn't, but I want to avoid any difficulties. 

Thanks


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

ours is a rottweller/german shepherd in uk, in france she is a fat collie/german shepherd.

had no problems the 3 trips this year

seen loads of french staffie cross dogs over here

John


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for that, I just remembered she's a Staffordshire BULL terrier cross, anyone know the difference? :?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

adonisito said:


> Thanks for that, I just remembered she's a Staffordshire BULL terrier cross, anyone know the difference? :?


Its got horns? :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at the attached Pdf document.

If I was you I'd ring Defra for an answer to your question and get an official view - 08459 33 55 77


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Keith, thats an interesting document, so Spain is out completely unless you go through the rigramole. I suppose she could be a miniature Boxer crossed with a Whippet. :roll:


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Have look at the French consulate site here may help or not

www.ambafrance-uk.org/Pet-cats-dogs-and-ferrets,12197

Brian


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

She's a Staffordshire BULL terrier cross, anyone know the difference?

www.dogbreedinfo.com

Staffordshire Bull Terrier Bitches should be 13 - 15 inches high and weigh between 23 and 35 lbs.

An American Staffordshire Terrier Bitch should be 16 - 18 inches high and weigh between 57 - 67 lbs.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks again Keith, I have spent most of the afternoon trawling the internet and we have decided we won't be having her. It appears far too tricky with any Staffy cross especially as we spend 4 months of the year over there or in Spain. We will phone the sanctuary in the morning and will look at another dog (a small Saluki) instead.

A shame, she was a smashing dog, but as you know you have to get it right, and sticking miniature Boxer on the passport won't cut it!!

Peter


----------

